# ISCSI Server CentOS für Windows Server 2012 Failovercluster



## Dimenson (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

versuche gerade ein ISCSI-Server aufzusetzen mit Centos, dafür habe ich lio-3.5 installiert.
Jetzt ist es leider so das ich kein Storage definieren kann:



Klar kann SH und CAT nicht darauf zugreifen weil der Ordner nur bis iblock_0 vorhanden ist, leider weiß ich momentan einfach nicht weiter. 

Ich würde gerne meine 2. Festplatte -> /dev/sdb als Block IO für ISCSI freigeben. 

Ich hoffe einer von euch könnte mir eventuell weiterhelfen.


Gruß


----------

